# PDF is FREE--"The Lost Scroll and the Secret of Life"-Mystery/Adventure/Thriller



## Tom Jankovic (Jun 4, 2009)

O.K., I'm making it FREE for members of this board and their friends! (in PDF format)

"The Lost Scroll and the Secret of Life" is a popular thriller that has been featured on National Radio (2007) and has garnered enthusiastic reviews.

Now I'm making it FREE on PDF: Just email me at [email protected] and I'll send the PDF, usually within a day (sorry, there is no cover art in the PDF )

*Below Are Some Customer Review Excerpts from AMAZON:*

"What an awesome book! I honestly couldn't put this book down and read it in one sitting. The Lost Scroll and the Secret of Life by Tom Jankovic is full of adventure, mystery and..."
17 days ago by Jennifer S

"The Lost Scroll and the Secret of Life is a great read. It was cross between a mystery and a thriller..."
18 days ago by rejw2004

"A fun page turner! I must say that this book was a lot of fun to read and I felt as if I was a part of the book enjoying the story unraveling at the same time..."
27 days ago by Nicole Leon

"A page turner with a lot of truth! If you liked the Da Vinci Code you'll love The Lost Scroll and the Secret of Life by Tom Jankovic. The story is set in the 1940's..."
27 days ago by B. Krecklow

"The Answer to Every Question...The Lost Scroll by Tom Jankovic is not just another Bible mystery suspense thriller, though it is that as well..."
1 month ago by Deborah J. Sloan

*IF YOU WOULD RATHER GET THE KINDLE EDITION, YOU CAN DO SO HERE:*
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Scroll-Secret-Life-ebook/dp/B0029ZBGSE

*IF YOU LIKE THIS FREE OFFER, PLEASE KEEP THIS POST NEAR THE TOP BY REPLYING TO IT, SO OTHER PEOPLE CAN GET THE FREE PDF AS WELL!! *

And if you enjoy the book, please let people know about it! 

Tom Jankovic

(I'll continue emailing the free PDF as long as possible, but I cannot guarantee how long that will be due to possible unforeseen circumstances, e.g. time constraints, etc...)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, thanks, Tom!  Check your email


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love FREE


----------



## Tom Jankovic (Jun 4, 2009)

Got the emails...the PDF's are on their way!

Enjoy, and if you like the book, feel free to share it with others.  



Tom


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Tom; Great offer. Just sent you an email.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Tom - I'm looking forward to trying your book. Thanks very much for the offer.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I got the PDF, thanks Tom!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I got it on Amazon - figured for 80c I couldn't go wrong -- but I'm warning you it will be a bit before I get to read it - my to be read list grows and grows on the recommendations and introductions from here.


----------



## Tom Jankovic (Jun 4, 2009)

RHO,

I know what you mean...it's been the same for me.  It's hard to resist when you can get the books instantly rather than ordering a paperback and waiting a week for it to arrive!


----------



## mcspice (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you very much!! (The e-mail is on its way to you now!)


----------



## Tom Jankovic (Jun 4, 2009)

Got today's requests for the book, and they're on their way!

Enjoy!

Tom


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the offer. I emailed you. Kathy


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just emailed you. Thanks Tom for doing this


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I got it.  Thank you!


----------

